# im scared my tortoise is dead ????



## casseeyyxox

hi , please someone help me. 

my tortoise is not moving, its head is in, its legs are out a bit. her eyes have sunk in and she is unresponsive. She was fine a few days ago, and she gets water and food. and heat when it is cold. 


i am scared she is dead for no reason. no signs of any infections or diseses like nose running disease etc.


----------



## dmmj

sounds like your tortoise is dead to me. But to be honest it can be a little hard to tell sometimes, you can put it under a heat source and see if it starts to move. If it stiffens up, its dead.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis

You can try soaking in shallow, warm water too to see if there was a response.

I am sorry if your tortoise has died. You say she was fine a few days ago, is that when you last saw her? Without a necroscopy, it's very hard to say why a tortoise died. You'd have to provide a lot more detail before we could take any guesses.


----------



## Yvonne G

This is a very sad way to welcome you to the Forum. I'm sorry about your tortoise, but it sounds like it has died. Can you tell us what kind of tortoise it was? Maybe if you read our care sheet for that specie of tortoise you may get a clue as to what happened.


----------



## casseeyyxox

its a Horsfield Ttortoise. It isnt stiff though, it doesnt smell. no signs of nfection or runny nose. no puffy eyes. no bleeding anywhere. i dont think its stiffed up yet and its been a day. we dont want to bury it and its alive. help!


----------



## casseeyyxox

its face is tucked right in like a sleeping position.


----------



## Lyn W

The sunken eyes doesn't sound good but try the warm soak and heat as suggested above. ZEROPILOT thought his tort, Bertha had died and was all set to bury her when she slowly revived. Is there any response when you touch her feet?
Really hoping for the best for you and your little one.


----------



## Pearly

Could you post pictures of your tortoise, close up of the "sunken eyes" and your tort in her enlcosure so we can see her in her own environment? I also concur with trying to give her warm soak and lets hope this is going to pass


----------



## dmmj

Lyn W said:


> The sunken eyes doesn't sound good but try the warm soak and heat as suggested above. ZEROPILOT thought his tort, Bertha had died and was all set to bury her when she slowly revived. Is there any response when you touch her feet?
> Really hoping for the best for you and your little one.


his tortoise did not die please stop spreading that. tortoises do not come back from the dead, it was in a deep coma state which is a very rare occurrence.


----------



## Pearly

Lyn didn't say "Bertha died". She said that Ed had " thought " Bertha died.


----------



## casseeyyxox

what if my tortoise is in a deep coma state???


----------



## dmmj

if it stiffens up or smells it's dead. I have a very simple rule I never bury a limp tortoise only stiff ones.


----------



## casseeyyxox

it hasnt stiffed up and doesnt smell at all and i have it under the light lamp.... what do i do if its in a coma??


----------



## dmmj

if it is in a coma there is not anything that can be done it'll either come out of it or it won't it is up to the tortoise.


----------



## casseeyyxox

do you know why its gone into a coma? it isnt moving at all....


----------



## dmmj

not 2 sound mean with the sunken eyes pretty sure your tortoise is sadly dead. if it is dead it will stiffen up Rigamortis will set in sooner or later. or it will start to decompose. But I'm one of those people that won't bury it until one of those two things happen.


----------



## dmmj

coma may or may not be the correct term there could have been a neurological problem right now like a stroke or something and it may or may not recover. but coma seems to be the best term, near-death state you know


----------



## Lyn W

dmmj said:


> his tortoise did not die please stop spreading that. tortoises do not come back from the dead, it was in a deep coma state which is a very rare occurrence.


Obviously Bertha hadn't died! I am certainly not suggesting or spreading anything of the sort - but at the time Ed '*thought' *she had, and was going to bury her. Fortunately she revived - not resurrected!


----------



## Lyn W

This is the link for Bertha's rollercoaster story from the time when Ed thought she had passed so you can see if there are any similarities between how she was and how your little one is. The sunken eyes worries me though.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/big-bertha-doing-great.124166/page-13#post-1148036


----------

